# PLEASE! ARE MY SYMPTOMS LEADING TO DEPERSONALIZATION?



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Roy and I have been experiencing the sensations and symptoms since 2003. My grandfather died in 2001 in Toronto, and I started to be afraid of staying with the presence of an elder because I was afraid they would suffer a heart attack or anything fatal. His death was sudden and unexpected. In November 2003, I was with my family driving on a highway that was nearly empty and I didn't have anything to talk about with my father. My mind started wandering until, I stared at a patch of grass and I said, "OH MY GOD! THIS IS REALITY! THERE IS NO ESCAPE!", I often asked my parents if life was a dream or if it is indeed the real life. I was constantly depressed and feeling hopeless and crying for a few months. I forgot what I did and it started to dissipate. As of January this year, it occured every 6 months or so, but from January and after (up til' now) I've had 5 panic attacks. Please! Help! Does anyone know if there is a cure?!? I'm desperate.

P.S I'm only 12 going on to 13.


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My name is Roy and I have been experiencing the sensations and symptoms since 2003. My grandfather died in 2001 in Toronto, and I started to be afraid of staying with the presence of an elder because I was afraid they would suffer a heart attack or anything fatal. His death was sudden and unexpected. In November 2003, I was with my family driving on a highway that was nearly empty and I didn't have anything to talk about with my father. My mind started wandering until, I stared at a patch of grass and I said, "OH MY GOD! THIS IS REALITY! THERE IS NO ESCAPE!", I often asked my parents if life was a dream or if it is indeed the real life. I was constantly depressed and feeling hopeless and crying for a few months. I forgot what I did and it started to dissipate. As of January this year, it occured every 6 months or so, but from January and after (up til' now) I've had 5 panic attacks. Please! Help! Does anyone know if there is a cure?!? I'm desperate.
> 
> P.S I'm only 12 going on to 13.


Hey Roy, and welcome to the forum.
I have just one question for you: you say that "it" occured every 6 months. What exactly do you mean by "it"?
And if you do have depersonalization, there is no pill that will cure you. The cure depends on the cause, and in your case the cause seems to be anxiety.
I hope you fare well in this disease.

P.S. I'm only 13 going on 14. It's good to know that there's someone here I can relate to :]


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

When I say "it" I mean I would get panic attacks and anxiety attacks. I would feel like the walls of life are coming in, and i start to panic and ask myself whether this is the real life or not..

Roy


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> When I say "it" I mean I would get panic attacks and anxiety attacks. I would feel like the walls of life are coming in, and i start to panic and ask myself whether this is the real life or not..
> 
> Roy


Oh. Yeah, I get those too. But have you been feeling like there is a fog that clouds your thinking? or that you are disconnected from the world?


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

I feel like i'm living in a box and when i look in the mirror i feel like i don't know who i am. I feel like life is too good to be true and with me in it, as myself i feel even more scared.


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> I feel like i'm living in a box and when i look in the mirror i feel like i don't know who i am. I feel like life is too good to be true and with me in it, as myself i feel even more scared.


Hmm... this sounds like derealization. Any other symptoms?


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

whats worse?!? or is DP and DR equally bad?


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

How long have you had DP/DR? What are your symptoms?


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> How long have you had DP/DR? What are your symptoms?


I've had DP (DR?) for about 7 months now. My symptoms are a consistant brain fog that clouds my thought, fatigue, some sensitivity to light, depression, and the like. I believe that I may have Lyme disease, so I am getting a Western Blot test for that. If you have similar symptoms, I'd suggest doing the same.

-Alex


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

Not getting enough sleep and not eating at the appropriate time is also a cause of Depersonalization and derealization right?


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> Not getting enough sleep and not eating at the appropriate time is also a cause of Depersonalization and derealization right?


Well, yes. I suppose. One of my theories for myself is burnout. How's your workload at school?


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

AlexXD said:


> scared101 said:
> 
> 
> > Not getting enough sleep and not eating at the appropriate time is also a cause of Depersonalization and derealization right?
> ...


Workload? It's pretty stressful..


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> AlexXD said:
> 
> 
> > scared101 said:
> ...


Like what?


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

Well.. I'm a performer so I go to rehearsals often, sing, memorize songs etc.. Homework, ever since Gr.5 my grades went down from and 80% student to a 55-60% student. Family, I have a baby nephew that irritates me everyday.. I like to research and learn new things everyday.. I design things on Photoshop often.. I stress out over things not very important.. I record music make remixes..etc..

I don't live an outdoor life.. I'm not agoraphobic, or have dissociation. I just find life more interesting indoors than outdoors. But I have, I guess, too much time to think..

--Roy


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

scared101 said:


> Well.. I'm a performer so I go to rehearsals often, sing, memorize songs etc.. Homework, ever since Gr.5 my grades went down from and 80% student to a 55-60% student. Family, I have a baby nephew that irritates me everyday.. I like to research and learn new things everyday.. I design things on Photoshop often.. I stress out over things not very important.. I record music make remixes..etc..
> 
> I don't live an outdoor life.. I'm not agoraphobic, or have dissociation. I just find life more interesting indoors than outdoors. But I have, I guess, too much time to think..
> 
> --Roy


Wow, you sound just like me as well! Except without the grades :/ I try like hell to maintain my A's. 
You also say you don't have dissociation... what makes you think you have DP?


----------



## replaced (Feb 22, 2008)

AlexXD said:


> scared101 said:
> 
> 
> > Well.. I'm a performer so I go to rehearsals often, sing, memorize songs etc.. Homework, ever since Gr.5 my grades went down from and 80% student to a 55-60% student. Family, I have a baby nephew that irritates me everyday.. I like to research and learn new things everyday.. I design things on Photoshop often.. I stress out over things not very important.. I record music make remixes..etc..
> ...


I think I have minor DP because sometimes I look in the mirror and I don't know who I am.. I know who I am, I mean, in the inside, but on the outside (visually) I feel foreign. I think I have alot more of DR (Derealization) because I look around me and I go, am I actually living, I can't believe this is the real reality, it's so astonishing and scary..

P.S How are we similar? Just out of curiousity..


----------



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

replaced said:


> AlexXD said:
> 
> 
> > scared101 said:
> ...


I know i'm quite late in my response... haha. Make that 4 months late. Well, similarities. I'm an actor, work with music, stress easily, yada yada yada. Researching stuff too. Anyway, how're you feeling, four months later?


----------

